# New to Archery and the forum from GA



## majorbanjo (Feb 16, 2013)

Watched a turkey hunting video my brother in law put together last spring where he took a big one with his bow and decided I wanted to try my hand at archery. I'll be 50 in October and recently bought a Mathews MR7 that the Archery Connection in Phenix City, Alabama set up for me.....I spent all day yesterday shooting that bow in the back yard and couldn't wait for the sun to come up this morning to get back out there.....I'm hooked!!!!


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to AT and I hope you enjoy the sport as much as I do. 
Daniel


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

If you ever want to shoot at Uchee Creek, just let me know. I am down there at least once a week. Welcome to the archery addiction, it only gets worse from this point forward!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

majorbanjo.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, Dude! (From a 53-year-old Ohio Buckeye!)
I'm sure you'll love this site -- I sure do! And remember -- bowhunting is the best hunting!
See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome!! Now your hooked!! 


2013 obsession lethal force 2
2009 elite GT500


----------



## taylola2010 (Aug 14, 2014)

New in the Columbus, GA area myself! Interested in the Ft Benning club.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

:welcomesign: to the forum.


----------

